# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Περιεργα πραματα συμβαινουν... χεχε

## Maiden6610

Εδω και 2 μερες παρατειρηται το εξης φαινομενο... σαν κατι να κοβει τις υπηρεσιες στο ενδιαμεσο ως την 10.86.84.x - berdux #2970

οπως βλεπετε απο την 1η διαδρομη λειτουργει κανονικα, απο την δευτερη περνανε Pings αλλα οχι υπηρεσιες... οποτε κατι στο ενδιαμεσο πετσοκοβει κατι ?


Δουλευει κανονικα...



```
6506,6610,9181,8345,7413,11217,11087,2628,10634,19568,2970


  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.44.184.129
  2     4 ms    16 ms     3 ms  10.44.184.254
  3     3 ms     9 ms     5 ms  10.2.152.234
  4     6 ms     4 ms     6 ms  10.2.152.222
  5   144 ms    29 ms    17 ms  10.42.62.162
  6   383 ms   394 ms   326 ms  10.42.51.250
  7   297 ms   331 ms   294 ms  10.42.68.237
  8   580 ms   388 ms   312 ms  10.42.69.249
  9   669 ms   711 ms   709 ms  10.42.69.245
 10   672 ms   729 ms   683 ms  10.22.11.198
 11   657 ms   732 ms   764 ms  10.26.159.193
 12   798 ms   768 ms   736 ms  10.26.159.210
 13   765 ms   793 ms   756 ms  10.86.84.1
```




Δεν περνανε υπηρεσιες...



```
6506,10130,8266,16382,11087,2628,10634,19568,2970




  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.44.184.129
  2     7 ms     3 ms     5 ms  10.44.184.254
  3     4 ms     6 ms     5 ms  10.2.152.234
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.2.159.97
  5    12 ms    28 ms     4 ms  10.2.159.74
  6    47 ms    30 ms    12 ms  10.2.158.250
  7     8 ms    25 ms    17 ms  10.67.180.233
  8    12 ms     7 ms    17 ms  10.22.11.209
  9    16 ms    35 ms    18 ms  10.22.11.198
 10    60 ms    30 ms    23 ms  10.26.159.193
 11    51 ms    68 ms    44 ms  10.26.114.246
 12    67 ms    34 ms    42 ms  10.86.84.1
```

----------


## berdux

προφανώς στο πρώτο που λειτουργεί κανονικά, πρέπει να με ρούφαγες γιατι τα pings είναι στον Θεό  ::

----------


## Maiden6610

Δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα μας  ::  ... !!!!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτό πάντως που βλέπω είναι ότι δεν ακολουθώ σταθερή διαδρομή μέχρι τον κόμβο, συνέχεια αλλάξει.

----------


## Cha0s

Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι στον nkar.

Ότι περνάει από εκεί (ή τουλάχιστον από το nkar - eagle) γίνεται NAT.
Και αν κάποιος φτάνει/περνάει ασύμμετρα από εκεί, απλά κολλάνε τα πακέτα λόγω της αλλαγής του source IP.

Έχει ενημερωθεί ο nkar να το τσεκάρει.

----------


## nkar

Τα κοιταξα και έκανα κάποιες βελτιώσεις στο NAT μου (για το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο) .


Πάντως κανένα από τα traceroute που αναφερθηκαν δεν περνάει από μένα.
Εγω είμαι 10.26.139.x και ένα IF μου με τον eagle έχει 10.26.114.250

Φυσικά κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή  :: 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα εμεις για να τεσταρουμε αν έχει φτιαχτεί ή όχι?

----------


## Cha0s

> Τα κοιταξα και έκανα κάποιες βελτιώσεις στο NAT μου αλλά κανένα από τα traceroute που αναφερθηκαν δεν 
> περνάει από μένα.


Τα πακέτα μπορεί να πηγαίνουν από την διαδρομή που φαίνεται στο trace, αλλά μπορεί να γυρνούν από αλλού (που δεν θα φαίνονται στο trace). Είναι η λεγόμενη ασύμμετρη διαδρομή.
Το ότι δεν βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου στα traces δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνεις NAT στην backbone κίνηση ή ότι δεν περνάνε από σένα πακέτα.

Μόλις το ξανατσέκαρα (άνοιξα το BGP με eagle) και δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Ακόμα κάνεις NAT.
Κάνοντας login στον eagle τα logs λένε ότι μπαίνω με IP 10.26.114.250 που είναι η μεριά σου.
Κλείνοντας το BGP και κάνοντας ξανά login εμφανίζει σωστά την IP μου στα logs.




> Υπάρχει τρόπος να βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα εμεις για να τεσταρουμε αν έχει φτιαχτεί ή όχι?


<troll mode on>
Ο 1ος και πιο σωστός τρόπος είναι απλά να μην βάζετε άκυρα πράγματα πάνω σε routers του backbone.

Ούτε internet, ούτε NAT ούτε firewalls ούτε τίποτα. Ειδικά όταν δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι κάνουν αυτά που κάνετε ή πως να κάνετε troubleshoot όταν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.

Βάλτε ξεχωριστό router για το internet και ότι firewall θέλετε. Παίχτε όσο θέλετε μετά εκεί χωρίς να υπάρχει περίπτωση να σκίζετε το backbone επειδή κάνατε λάθος ή δεν ξέρετε ή επειδή ήσασταν απρόσεκτοι.

Αυτό ήταν νόμος πριν χρόνια. Όποιος δεν το τηρούσε και δημιουργούσε (αργά ή γρήγορα) πρόβλημα απλά έτρωγε το κράξιμο της αρκούδας μέχρι να συμμορφωθεί.

Πλέον τα RB ξεκινάνε από 22$! Μην ακούσω κανέναν που διατηρεί κόμβο να πει ότι δεν μπορεί να δώσει 22$ για να στήσει σωστά τον κόμβο του! Περισσότερα δίνει κάθε μήνα στην ΔΕΗ για το ρεύμα που καίει ο κόμβος!
http://routerboard.com/RB941-2nD-TC
</troll mode off>


Ο 2ος τρόπος είναι να τρέχεις torch ή να ορίσεις log rules στο firewall να βλέπεις τι μπαίνει και τι βγαίνει από τον router.

Ή να βάλεις Log στο/στα NAT rules σου να δεις τι πακέτα κάνει match. Αλλά αυτό θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο backbone μέχρι να καταλάβεις/βρεις που είναι το πρόβλημα.



3ος τρόπος (αν αντέχει κράξιμο το στομάχι σου  ::  ) πόσταρε όλα τα rules εδώ να δούμε τι ακριβώς έχεις κάνει. Τρέξε από terminal 

```
/ip firewall export
```

Στην περίπτωση σου, όποτε περνάω από πάνω σου για να φτάσω στον eagle ή στον mpkd όλα μου τα connections φτάνουν (αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ασυμμετρία) με την IP 10.26.114.250 (η IP του backbone σου με eagle από το c-class του eagle) αντί για την δική μου IP 10.26.35.34
Για του λόγου το αληθές ορίστε και ένα screenshot από τον router του eagle που δείχνει 2 Logins. Ένα με την IP σου και ένα με την δική μου http://prntscr.com/ae00gu
Αυτό με την δική σου IP είναι από όταν άνοιξα πριν λίγο το BGP σου (δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα timeout). Όπως φαίνεται έφτασα στον ροθτερ toy eagle με δική σου IP αντί για την σωστή 10.26.35.34

Αν υπάρχει ασυμμετρία τότε περνάνε μόνο pings και τίποτα άλλο - κάτι που παραπέμπει και σε κακορυθμισμένο firewall πέρα από το NAT που γίνεται σίγουρα.

----------


## Cha0s

Ξέχασα και έναν τρόπο ακόμα  :: 

4. Στείλε μου access στον router σου να ρίξω μία ματιά  ::  Ή δώσε σε όποιον εμπιστεύεσαι δεν έχω τέτοια κολλήματα  ::

----------


## nkar

Εγω θα βάλω </troll mode off> μια και ο Cha0s εχει κάνει πολλά για το δίκτυο και έχει υπηρεσίες
που μας έχουν βοηθήσει όλους και τις χρησιμοποιώ κι εγω και τον ευχαριστώ γιαυτό...

Απλά είμαστε οι πιο πολλοι ερασιτέχνες και όχι επαγγελματίες ...
(αφήνω το γεγονός οτι ακόμη και οι πραγματικοί επαγγελματίες κάνουν πολλές φορές λάθη
αφήνω τους "επαγγελματίες" στην άκρη)

Επι της ουσίας το σημαντικό είναι οτι δεν έγινε κάτι επίτηδες.
Συγγνώμη αν προκάλεσα πρόβλημα.

Cha0s θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια ακόμη και μιλάμε με p.m. αν μπορεις να βοηθήσεις

----------


## nikolas_350

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα εμεις για να τεσταρουμε αν έχει φτιαχτεί ή όχι?


Ίσως να μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει να δεις εάν κάνεις nat στο δίκτυο σου
http://nat.nikolasc.awmn/

στα log του apache μου, ότι έχει έρθει από το sub σου είναι από την 10.26.139.253 όπου είναι ip κάποιου routerOS

----------


## gas

Ενα ακομη περιεργο ειναι οτι μπαινοντας σε οποιοδηποτε router που βρισκετε στην Πατρα στα logs μου εμφανιζει οτι μπαινω απο ip η οποια δεν ειναι δικια μου αλλα το συγκεκριμενο cclass μεσολαβει στην διαδρομη για να φτασω εκει.

Οπουδηποτε αλλου και να μπω οταν δεν μεσολαβει το συγκεκριμενο cclass φαινεται η ip του υπολογιστη μου.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης....καπου το εχω ξαναδει.
Πες στον κομβο που του ανηκει αυτο να κανει reboot το router κατι εχει κολησει κατα 99%.

----------


## gas

> Τα πακέτα μπορεί να πηγαίνουν από την διαδρομή που φαίνεται στο trace, αλλά μπορεί να γυρνούν από αλλού (που δεν θα φαίνονται στο trace). Είναι η λεγόμενη ασύμμετρη διαδρομή.
> Το ότι δεν βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου στα traces δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνεις NAT στην backbone κίνηση ή ότι δεν περνάνε από σένα πακέτα.
> 
> Μόλις το ξανατσέκαρα (άνοιξα το BGP με eagle) και δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Ακόμα κάνεις NAT.
> Κάνοντας login στον eagle τα logs λένε ότι μπαίνω με IP 10.26.114.250 που είναι η μεριά σου.
> Κλείνοντας το BGP και κάνοντας ξανά login εμφανίζει σωστά την IP μου στα logs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To προβλημα αυτο εχει ξαναθιχτει παλαιοτερα και τοτε ο chaos ειχε ασχοληθει αρκετα εχοντας και αυτος το ιδιο προβλημα.
Ενα reboot στον κομβο του berdux #2970 δεν νομιζω οτι θα λυσει το προβλημα.
Η λυση ειναι ''Ούτε internet, ούτε NAT ούτε firewalls ούτε τίποτα. Ειδικά όταν δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι κάνουν αυτά που κάνετε ή πως να κάνετε troubleshoot όταν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.

Βάλτε ξεχωριστό router για το internet και ότι firewall θέλετε. Παίχτε όσο θέλετε μετά εκεί χωρίς να υπάρχει περίπτωση να σκίζετε το backbone επειδή κάνατε λάθος ή δεν ξέρετε ή επειδή ήσασταν απρόσεκτοι." οπως ακριβως το ειχε γραψει τοτε ο chaos.

----------


## esma

Μήπως αυτό το router έχει masquarade;

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα. Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι κοπος ή χανεις κατι να γινει ενα reboot για αρχη.
Προσωπικα και εγω ειχα μιλησει παλιοτερα με τον Chaos απο chat και ειπαμε για αυτο το θεμα, και γιαυτο αποφασισα τοσο εδω στην Αθηνα να εχω ενα εσωτερικο ρουτερ ενα 109 κατι για ιντερνετ ωστε να μην μπερδευεται με το ταρατσο RB, αλλα και στο εξοχικο εβαλα δευτερο εσωτερικο γιατι παιζει με ιντερνετ κινητης (usbstick 4G).
Με τοσους κανονες που θελω απο firewall, NAT κτλ αν ηταν πανω και το AWMΝ χαιρετισματα απλα!!!
Εννοειτε και ειναι αυτονοητο νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να πλεκονται.
Ακομα και τα VPN για να παιρνουμε ιντερνετ απο εναν αλλον κομβο μπορει να δημιουργησει προβληματα αν δεν γινει σωστα πχ το ΝΑΤ κτλ.

----------


## geolos

Θα πω στον Berdux να το κοιτάξει...κάποιο λαθος πρέπει να εχει κάνει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## berdux

για τσεκαρετε τώρα, πρέπει να είναι εντάξει!
συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση!

----------


## Maiden6610

Λαθος ρυθμισεις NAT στον router του Berdux προφανως απο εμενα, ζητω συγνωμη παρακαλω επιβεβαιωστε!

----------


## gas

> Θα πω στον Berdux να το κοιτάξει...κάποιο λαθος πρέπει να εχει κάνει


Να το κοιταξει και καποιος που εχει καποιες γνωσεις γιατι αν ηταν θα το ειχε σωστα απο την αρχη και οχι να επιρεαζει το routing. Yπ'οψιν οτι αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ καιρο που το εχω εντοπισει απλα περιμενα μηπως και κατι αλλαξει αλλα δεν.
To πιθανοτερο (οπως εντελως τυχαια συζητωντας παλιο μελος του δικτυου μου ειπε) πρεπει να ειναι οτι ο κόμβος με το συγκεκριμένο C-class κάνει NAT/masquerade στα πάντα, σε όλη την κίνηση που περνάει μέσα από αυτόν. Η λυση ειναι στο nat που κανουμε να αποκλειουμε το 10.0.0.0/8 βαζοντας μπροστα ενα θαυμαστικο δλδ ετσι:
Screenshot_2.jpg

----------


## gas

Ενω εγραφα τα παραπονα μου το προβλημα λυθηκε:

----------


## Maiden6610

> Λαθος ρυθμισεις NAT στον router του Berdux προφανως απο εμενα, ζητω συγνωμη παρακαλω επιβεβαιωστε!


Ξαναλεγω... Ευχαριστω για την επιβεβαιωση οτι λειτουργει κανονικα!  ::

----------


## gas

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

Mου γεμιζει τα logs καθημερινα με χιλιαδες προσπαθειες να συνδεθει στον vpn server μου χωρις αποτελεσμα φυσικα.
Δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι κακοβουλη ενεργεια αλλα ειναι ενδεικτικο ποσο απροσεκτος μπορει να ειναι καποιος οταν φτιχνει ενα vpn client και γραφει λαθος ip στο dial.
Μα καλα δεν το βλεπει οτι δεν συνδεεται τοσες μερες.

----------


## gas

Καταγραφή.jpgΧωρίς τίτλο.jpg

Εχει παρατηρησει και καποιος αλλος τετοια καταγραφη στα logs;

----------


## geolos

Να προσπαθούν να σου χακάρουν το VPN από τόσους διαφορετικούς κόμβους το θεωρώ λίγο παρατραβηγμένο (πόσο μάλλον που τα usernames από τα source IPs που χρησιμοποιούνται δεν έχουν σχέση με τον κόμβο σου - νομίζω).
Μήπως έχεις κάνει κάποια λανθασμένη ρύθμιση nat/route που όλα τα requests προς vpn servers καταλήγουν στο δικό σου router ;
Τέτοιο λάθος μπορεί να έχει γίνει (και/) από γειτονικό σου κόμβος βέβαια... το να έκλεινες κάποια links για λίγο και να παρατηρήσεις το log θα απέκλειε αυτή την περίπτωση...

----------


## gas

Αυτο το σκεφτηκα και εγω.
Δεν ειναι ομως περιεργο που αυτα τα logs εμφανιζονται μονο για περιορισμενο χρονικα διαστημα δλδ καταγραφει για κανα δυοωρο μετα στοπ και αντε παλι οπως τα παρακατω:
ΥΓ. τα logs που ειχα αρχικα απο τον sv1obf εχουν σταματησει.

----------


## geolos

είναι περίεργο από μόνο του...
αφότου μιλάμε για κανα 2ώρο εγώ θα έκοβα όλα τα links και θα άφηνα μόνο 1 (τη φορά) για να δω τι γίνεται

----------


## dimitris_raf

> Καταγραφή.jpgΧωρίς τίτλο.jpg
> 
> Εχει παρατηρησει και καποιος αλλος τετοια καταγραφη στα logs;


Καλησπέρα,

Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες δεν δουλεύει τίποτα από Ραφήνα...

DNS, VOIP, forum, VPN...

Tracing route to 10.19.143.12 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 40 ms 42 ms 40 ms 192.168.254.1
2 102 ms 42 ms 43 ms 10.46.76.37
3 45 ms 49 ms 46 ms 10.46.76.34
4 166 ms 68 ms 48 ms 10.26.146.226
5 47 ms 127 ms 45 ms 10.2.21.7
6 48 ms 53 ms 52 ms 10.31.172.249
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.

Tracing route to 10.19.143.13 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 381 ms 461 ms 841 ms 192.168.254.1
2 151 ms 164 ms 173 ms 10.46.76.37
3 189 ms 131 ms 163 ms 10.46.76.34
4 174 ms 146 ms 99 ms 10.26.146.226
5 231 ms * 95 ms 10.2.21.7
6 725 ms 344 ms 302 ms 10.31.172.249
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.

@gas
Ο user "dimis7" από το screenshot σου με τίτλο "Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg" στο post #23 είμαι εγώ...
Αυτό το VPN το χρησιμοποιώ αρκετό καιρό και τις τελευταίες μέρες σταμάτησε να κάνει connect χωρίς να έχει γίνει κάποια αλλαγή...
Τώρα γιατί η κλήση καταλήγει σε εσένα... δεν ξέρω.

Βασικά όποια ip θυμόμουν από Αθήνα, κολλάει στην ip 10.31.172.249

----------


## gas

Θα το ξαναγραψω για να μην παρεξηγηθω οτι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πιστευω οτι προκειται για κακοβουλη ενεργεια των κομβουχων που φαινονται στα screenshots.
O μοναδικος λογος που τα αναρτω ειναι για να προβαλω αδυναμιες ή ''κακοτεχνιες'' του bgp routing ωστε να ψαχτουμε ολοι μας να βρουμε την αιτια αλλα και την λυση.
Ας δουμε ομως και το σημερινο απο τα logs:
Καταγραφή.jpg

----------


## trendy

Ο Vector είναι ακόμα ζωντανός! Απίστευτο!  ::  

Για να σου έρχονται τόσοι πολλοί άσχετοι να κάνουν vpn μαζί σου 2 πράγματα μπορώ να σκεφτώ. Είτε χρησιμοποιείς την ip που κάποτε ήταν κάποιος vpn server σε εποχές Altec που κανείς δεν άλλαξε ή κάποιος στη διαδρομή αλλάζει τον προορισμό των πακέτων. 

@dimitris_raf το vpn που χρησιμοποιείς εσύ σε ποια ip συνδέεται;

----------


## dimitris_raf

Καλημέρα!

Η ip που χρησιμοποιώ είναι η 10.19.148.5

Σήμερα κατάφερε επιτέλους να κάνει connect...

1 39 ms 41 ms 40 ms 192.168.254.1
2 75 ms 41 ms 42 ms 10.46.76.37
3 42 ms 51 ms 43 ms 10.23.28.133
4 42 ms 43 ms 44 ms 10.23.28.130
5 44 ms 43 ms 46 ms 10.2.159.81
6 68 ms 46 ms 45 ms 10.2.159.78
7 45 ms 48 ms 45 ms 10.67.173.237
8 82 ms 90 ms 223 ms 10.49.223.245
9 50 ms 53 ms 64 ms 10.14.145.226
10 50 ms 49 ms 47 ms 10.21.127.131
11 47 ms 57 ms 48 ms 10.21.127.1
12 49 ms 51 ms 51 ms 10.19.148.129
13 47 ms 53 ms 48 ms 10.19.148.5

Trace complete.

Και προς το forum...

1 39 ms 40 ms 40 ms 192.168.254.1
2 71 ms 87 ms 45 ms 10.46.76.37
3 42 ms 44 ms 44 ms 10.23.28.133
4 45 ms 44 ms 44 ms 10.23.28.130
5 43 ms 110 ms 60 ms 10.2.159.81
6 * 524 ms 69 ms 10.2.159.78
7 46 ms 45 ms 46 ms 10.67.173.237
8 47 ms 48 ms 44 ms 10.49.223.245
9 59 ms 50 ms 48 ms 10.14.145.226
10 48 ms 46 ms 99 ms 10.21.127.131
11 118 ms 49 ms 51 ms 10.21.127.1
12 52 ms 49 ms 61 ms 10.19.148.129
13 * 49 ms 52 ms 10.19.143.13

Trace complete.

Φαίνεται να είναι οκ τώρα... ελπίζω ότι κάποιος βρήκε το πρόβλημα και το διόρθωσε...

----------


## gas

Κοιτοντας παλι σημερα ειδα τα παρακατω logs:

----------


## gas

> Ο Vector είναι ακόμα ζωντανός! Απίστευτο!  
> 
> Για να σου έρχονται τόσοι πολλοί άσχετοι να κάνουν vpn μαζί σου 2 πράγματα μπορώ να σκεφτώ. Είτε χρησιμοποιείς την ip που κάποτε ήταν κάποιος vpn server σε εποχές Altec που κανείς δεν άλλαξε ή κάποιος στη διαδρομή αλλάζει τον προορισμό των πακέτων. 
> 
> @dimitris_raf το vpn που χρησιμοποιείς εσύ σε ποια ip συνδέεται;


η IP του vpn server ειναι αυτη που εχει και ο router δλδ 10.42.58.1 

Κοιτοντας τα σημερινα logs μου κανει εντυπωση η χρονικη διαρκεια ειναι δεν ειναι 3 λεπτα, πριν και μετα τιποτα

----------


## trendy

Ο Δημήτρης πιο πάνω έγραψε ότι προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί σε διαφορετική IP από τη δική σου. Οπότε ότι φτάνει σε σένα είναι μάλλον αποτέλεσμα NAT κάπου στη διαδρομή και το ότι το βλέπεις περιοδικά ενισχύει την άποψή μου, γιατί όταν αλλάζει η δρομολόγηση τα πακέτα φτάνουν στον προορισμό τους, αντί για σένα. Τώρα για να λυθεί θέλει συντονισμό στην έρευνα την ώρα που συμβαίνει να ελεγθούν οι ενδιάμεσοι για λάθη. Κοίταξε και το δικό σου ότι δεν έχεις κάνει κάποια λανθασμένη ρύθμιση.

----------


## gas

> Ο Δημήτρης πιο πάνω έγραψε ότι προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί σε διαφορετική IP από τη δική σου. Οπότε ότι φτάνει σε σένα είναι μάλλον αποτέλεσμα NAT κάπου στη διαδρομή και το ότι το βλέπεις περιοδικά ενισχύει την άποψή μου, γιατί όταν αλλάζει η δρομολόγηση τα πακέτα φτάνουν στον προορισμό τους, αντί για σένα. Τώρα για να λυθεί θέλει συντονισμό στην έρευνα την ώρα που συμβαίνει να ελεγθούν οι ενδιάμεσοι για λάθη. Κοίταξε και το δικό σου ότι δεν έχεις κάνει κάποια λανθασμένη ρύθμιση.


Μαλλον κατι σαν αυτο που περιγραφεις πρεπει να συμβαινει. Ειναι ομως δυσκολο να περιμενεις ποτε θα συμβει αλλα και μετα να τι ψαξεις, μπορει να ερχονται απο οπουδηποτε. Εννοειται οτι εχω ελεγξει τις ρυθμισεις μου πριν καν προβαλω δημοσια το προβλημα.
και τα σημερινα:

----------


## dimitris_raf

> Ο Δημήτρης πιο πάνω έγραψε ότι προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί σε διαφορετική IP από τη δική σου. Οπότε ότι φτάνει σε σένα είναι μάλλον αποτέλεσμα NAT κάπου στη διαδρομή και το ότι το βλέπεις περιοδικά ενισχύει την άποψή μου, γιατί όταν αλλάζει η δρομολόγηση τα πακέτα φτάνουν στον προορισμό τους, αντί για σένα. Τώρα για να λυθεί θέλει συντονισμό στην έρευνα την ώρα που συμβαίνει να ελεγθούν οι ενδιάμεσοι για λάθη. Κοίταξε και το δικό σου ότι δεν έχεις κάνει κάποια λανθασμένη ρύθμιση.


Αυτό ακριβώς...
Εγώ προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με την ιπ 10.19.148.5 και καταλήγω σε εσένα...

Το περίεργο είναι ότι στα logs σου φαίνομαι μόνο μία φορά, άλλα είναι εδώ και αρκετές μέρες που δεν δουλεύει σχεδόν τίποτα από Ραφήνα προς Αθήνα. Δεν συμβαίνει μόνο για 1 -2 -3 ώρες...
Χθες ήταν καλύτερα τα πράγματα: το VPN συνδέθηκε, τα Voip συνδέθηκαν, το forum άνοιγε κλπ

Σήμερα μια από τα ίδια...
Μόνο το Voip με τα 5ψήφια δουλεύει (10.21.124.60)... όλα τα άλλα γιοκ.

@gas Έχω την εξής απορία... μόνο τα VPN καταλήγουν σε εσένα? Μπορείς κάπως να δεις αν είναι και άλλες υπηρεσίες που ανακατευθύνονται σε εσένα? πχ Voip, web, ftp κλπ?
Κάνε και ένα trace προς τον router μου να δούμε τι θα βγει... 10.72.90.35

Και μερικά trace από εδώ...


Tracing route to 10.67.0.17 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms eth1.dimis7.awmn [10.72.90.35]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.46.76.37
3 6 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.46.76.34
4 5 ms 4 ms 5 ms 10.26.146.226
5 3 ms 5 ms 4 ms 10.2.21.7
6 15 ms 9 ms 8 ms 10.31.172.249
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.



Tracing route to 10.19.143.12 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms eth1.dimis7.awmn [10.72.90.35]
2 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms 10.46.76.37
3 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.46.76.34
4 6 ms 4 ms 11 ms 10.26.146.226
5 4 ms 6 ms 5 ms 10.2.21.7
6 8 ms 9 ms 12 ms 10.31.172.249
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.


Tracing route to 10.21.124.60 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms eth1.dimis7.awmn [10.72.90.35]
2 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 10.46.76.37
3 3 ms 9 ms 3 ms 10.23.28.133
4 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.23.28.130
5 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms 10.2.159.81
6 5 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.159.78
7 5 ms 6 ms 6 ms 10.73.109.245
8 9 ms 7 ms 7 ms 10.73.109.242
9 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms 10.14.145.252
10 14 ms 18 ms 15 ms 10.14.145.244
11 10 ms 6 ms 8 ms 10.21.124.73
12 22 ms 10 ms 12 ms 10.21.124.60

Trace complete.

----------


## gas

Mια σημερινη καταγραφη των logs και δυο traceroute με τι ip που εγραψες πριν. Εκτος απο αυτο που βλεπεις στις καταγραφες δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι αλλο παραξενο οσον αφορα τις υπηρεσιες τοπικα.
Παρακαλουθοντας παντως αυτη την κατασταση αρχιζω να βεβαιωνομαι οτι προκειτε για αρκετα ''παραξενες'' ρυθμισεις σε εναν η περισοτερους routers πιθανα λογω ασχετοσινης. Οταν λες οτι δεν δουλευει τιποτε απο Ραφηνα ειναι γιατι δεν υπαρχει φυσικη συνδεση (λινκ) το οποιο ανεβοκατεβαινει και καποια στιγμη επανερχονται οι υπηρεσιες;

----------


## gas

Τελικα τα ''περιεργα'' που δεν ειναι και τοσο βεβαια δεν εχουν τελος. Δειτε τις παρακατω καταγραφες και πειτε μου τι καταλαβαινετε.
Ανιχνευση διαδρομης προς τον ιδιο προορισμο απο διπλανους κομβους. Η διαδρομη εξηπηρετει vpn για παροχη innet σε εξοχικο και μεχρι χθες λειτουργουσε κανονικα που χρειαστηκε για λιγο.
Εγω παντως ασχετος του τι καταλαβαινω(ασυμετρια, ip block, service block), ξερω το αποτελεσμα που ειναι οτι ξαφνικα η διαδρομη θα επανελθει και μετα καποια λινκς θα πεσουν επ'αοριστον
Επιπροσθετα μια ακομη καταγραφη (απογευματινη) με traceroute προς 10.74.72.1 οπου δεν παει πουθενα. Προσπαθει να βγει στο innet.

----------


## trendy

Το τελευταίο traceroute δείχνει κακή ρύθμιση εκ μέρους του Pantak (#16480) που στέλνει 10άρες IPs που δε γνωρίζει προς το internet. Το δεύτερο είναι εντάξει και το πρώτο δείχνει ότι δε φτάνει στον προορισμό του.

----------


## dimitris_raf

> Οταν λες οτι δεν δουλευει τιποτε απο Ραφηνα ειναι γιατι δεν υπαρχει φυσικη συνδεση (λινκ) το οποιο ανεβοκατεβαινει και καποια στιγμη επανερχονται οι υπηρεσιες;


Από πλευράς μου δεν ανεβοκατεβαίνουν links... 
Από το BGP επίσης δεν φαίνεται να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν links...

Αυτό που φαίνεται από εδώ είναι ότι ο κόμβος 7net (#15731) έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...
Όποια διαδρομή περνάει από αυτόν δεν φτάνει ποτέ στον προορισμό της... και δυστυχώς είναι πολλές. Δεν φτάνω πχ στο forum, στους master dns (σημαντικό), στο voip.awmn κλπ



```
Tracing route to 10.67.0.17 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  eth1.dimis7.awmn [10.72.90.35]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.46.76.37
  3     4 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.46.76.34
  4     3 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.26.146.226
  5     4 ms    12 ms    11 ms  10.2.21.7
  6    12 ms    12 ms     9 ms  10.31.172.249
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *     ^C
```



```
Tracing route to 10.19.143.12 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  eth1.dimis7.awmn [10.72.90.35]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.46.76.37
  3     4 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.46.76.34
  4     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.26.146.226
  5     5 ms    24 ms     4 ms  10.2.21.7
  6    10 ms     9 ms     7 ms  10.31.172.249
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *     ^C
```



```
Tracing route to 10.19.143.13 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  eth1.dimis7.awmn [10.72.90.35]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.46.76.37
  3     6 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.46.76.34
  4    12 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.26.146.226
  5     7 ms     6 ms     5 ms  10.2.21.7
  6    10 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.31.172.249
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9  ^C
```



```
Tracing route to 10.19.180.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  eth1.dimis7.awmn [10.72.90.35]
  2    14 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.46.76.37
  3     6 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.46.76.34
  4     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.26.146.226
  5    14 ms     4 ms     6 ms  10.2.21.7
  6     6 ms     5 ms    10 ms  10.31.172.249
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9  ^C
```



```
Tracing route to 10.255.9.20 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  eth1.dimis7.awmn [10.72.90.35]
  2    14 ms    <1 ms     2 ms  10.46.76.37
  3     5 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.46.76.34
  4     6 ms     8 ms     4 ms  10.26.146.226
  5     4 ms     6 ms     6 ms  10.2.21.7
  6     7 ms    11 ms     7 ms  10.31.172.249
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *     ^C
```



```
[[email protected]] > /routing bgp advertisements print where as-path~"15731"
PEER     PREFIX               NEXTHOP          AS-PATH                                                       ORIGIN     LOCAL-PREF
zaxduke  10.214.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.255.6.0/24        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860,19866              igp       
zaxduke  10.21.127.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758                                      igp       
zaxduke  10.8.0.0/16          10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
zaxduke  10.0.11.0/24         10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.160.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.19.170.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.73.156.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,6041,9780                                 igp       
zaxduke  10.198.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.0.1.1/32          10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.255.27.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758                                      igp       
zaxduke  10.19.180.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835                          igp       
zaxduke  10.126.10.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626                    incomplete
zaxduke  10.19.166.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860,19866              igp       
zaxduke  10.210.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
zaxduke  10.19.143.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.139.0.0/17        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
zaxduke  10.255.2.0/24        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,19861  igp       
zaxduke  10.21.131.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,8959                                 igp       
zaxduke  10.19.155.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860                    igp       
zaxduke  10.19.157.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,19861  igp       
zaxduke  10.19.161.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,198... igp       
zaxduke  10.210.0.0/16        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
zaxduke  10.162.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.0.10.0/24         10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.188.0.0/14        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.73.106.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,6041                                      igp       
zaxduke  10.255.9.0/24        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
zaxduke  10.31.172.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731                                           igp       
zaxduke  10.138.0.0/17        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
zaxduke  10.14.144.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
zaxduke  10.222.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.254.0.0/16        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.174.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.234.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.139.128.0/17      10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
zaxduke  10.255.1.0/24        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860                    igp       
zaxduke  10.96.0.0/11         10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.255.0.0/24        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731                                           igp       
zaxduke  10.0.0.10/32         10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65200                          igp       
zaxduke  10.126.126.0/24      10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626                    igp       
zaxduke  10.255.3.0/24        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
zaxduke  10.204.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.212.0.0/15        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.126.0.0/16        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626,52627              igp       
zaxduke  10.160.230.0/24      10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626,60240,60230        igp       
zaxduke  10.19.148.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.67.0.0/24         10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.228.0.0/16        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
zaxduke  10.255.0.0/17        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
zaxduke  10.255.18.0/24       10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835                          igp       
zaxduke  10.176.0.0/13        10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
zaxduke  10.138.128.0/17      10.72.90.5       4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
kosmas   10.214.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.255.6.0/24        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860,19866              igp       
kosmas   10.21.127.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758                                      igp       
kosmas   10.8.0.0/16          10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
kosmas   10.0.11.0/24         10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.160.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.19.170.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.73.156.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,6041,9780                                 igp       
kosmas   10.198.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.0.1.1/32          10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.255.27.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758                                      igp       
kosmas   10.19.180.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835                          igp       
kosmas   10.126.10.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626                    incomplete
kosmas   10.19.166.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860,19866              igp       
kosmas   10.210.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
kosmas   10.19.143.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.139.0.0/17        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
kosmas   10.255.2.0/24        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,19861  igp       
kosmas   10.21.131.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,8959                                 igp       
kosmas   10.19.155.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860                    igp       
kosmas   10.19.157.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,19861  igp       
kosmas   10.19.161.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,198... igp       
kosmas   10.210.0.0/16        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
kosmas   10.162.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.0.10.0/24         10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.188.0.0/14        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.73.106.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,6041                                      igp       
kosmas   10.255.9.0/24        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
kosmas   10.31.172.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731                                           igp       
kosmas   10.138.0.0/17        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
kosmas   10.14.144.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
kosmas   10.222.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.254.0.0/16        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.174.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.234.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.139.128.0/17      10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
kosmas   10.255.1.0/24        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860                    igp       
kosmas   10.96.0.0/11         10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.255.0.0/24        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731                                           igp       
kosmas   10.0.0.10/32         10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65200                          igp       
kosmas   10.126.126.0/24      10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626                    igp       
kosmas   10.255.3.0/24        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
kosmas   10.204.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.212.0.0/15        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.126.0.0/16        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626,52627              igp       
kosmas   10.160.230.0/24      10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626,60240,60230        igp       
kosmas   10.19.148.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.67.0.0/24         10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.228.0.0/16        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
kosmas   10.255.0.0/17        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
kosmas   10.255.18.0/24       10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835                          igp       
kosmas   10.176.0.0/13        10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
kosmas   10.138.128.0/17      10.72.90.13      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
ozone... 10.214.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.255.6.0/24        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860,19866              igp       
ozone... 10.21.127.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758                                      igp       
ozone... 10.8.0.0/16          10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
ozone... 10.0.11.0/24         10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.160.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.19.170.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.73.156.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,6041,9780                                 igp       
ozone... 10.198.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.0.1.1/32          10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.255.27.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758                                      igp       
ozone... 10.19.180.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835                          igp       
ozone... 10.126.10.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626                    incomplete
ozone... 10.19.166.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860,19866              igp       
ozone... 10.210.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
ozone... 10.19.143.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.139.0.0/17        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
ozone... 10.255.2.0/24        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,19861  igp       
ozone... 10.21.131.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,8959                                 igp       
ozone... 10.19.155.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860                    igp       
ozone... 10.19.157.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,19861  igp       
ozone... 10.19.161.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,4758,198... igp       
ozone... 10.210.0.0/16        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
ozone... 10.162.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.0.10.0/24         10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.188.0.0/14        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.73.106.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,6041                                      igp       
ozone... 10.255.9.0/24        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
ozone... 10.31.172.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731                                           igp       
ozone... 10.138.0.0/17        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
ozone... 10.14.144.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
ozone... 10.222.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.254.0.0/16        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.174.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.234.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.139.128.0/17      10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
ozone... 10.255.1.0/24        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19860                    igp       
ozone... 10.96.0.0/11         10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.255.0.0/24        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731                                           igp       
ozone... 10.0.0.10/32         10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65200                          igp       
ozone... 10.126.126.0/24      10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626                    igp       
ozone... 10.255.3.0/24        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835,19601                    igp       
ozone... 10.204.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.212.0.0/15        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.126.0.0/16        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626,52627              igp       
ozone... 10.160.230.0/24      10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067,52626,60240,60230        igp       
ozone... 10.19.148.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.67.0.0/24         10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.228.0.0/16        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete
ozone... 10.255.0.0/17        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          igp       
ozone... 10.255.18.0/24       10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,14835                          igp       
ozone... 10.176.0.0/13        10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338                                igp       
ozone... 10.138.128.0/17      10.46.76.37      4500,3200,410,15731,4758,21338,65067                          incomplete

[[email protected]] >
```

Τώρα γιατί κάποιες φορές φαίνεται να προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί το VPN μου με τον router του gas δεν ξέρω... πιθανόν να είναι δυο διαφορετικά προβλήματα? Ένα έχει να κάνει με την δρομολόγιση και ενα δευτερο έχει να κάνει με λάθος NAT ρυθμίσεις σε κάποιον?

Άλλο κουλό που είδα είναι ότι το Σαββάτο 30/6 τα voip είχαν συνδεθεί για κάποιες ώρες... προσπάθησα λοιπόν να μιλήσω με ένα φίλο, και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μην με ακούει και να μην τον ακούω και εγώ...

----------


## geolos

> ο κόμβος 7net (#15731) έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...


το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ. Δε μπορώ να βγω lancome μέσω του 7net, ενώ εάν ρίξω ένα λινκ και αλλάξω διαδρομή όλα μία χαρά!

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος το παλικάρι ας τον ενημερώσει  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Σηκώθηκε το παρατημένο λινκ του Gasparov... 
Κατέβασα το BGP

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.!
Θέλω να αναφέρω τα εξής , μήπως βοηθήσουν στα άνω παράξενα:

Εδώ κaι μια βδομάδα παρατηρείται το εξής:

Σε έναν τερματικό κόμβο στην Αθήνα τα routes που παίρνουμε , είναι περίπου *568*...
Από αυτό τον κόμβο φτάνουμε στην Ναύπακτο και στην Ερέτρια κανονικά.

steevemad (#20523).jpg


Από την μεριά Ερέτρια , Ωρωπού, Χαλκούτσι, τα routes που παίρνουμε , είναι περίπου *390*...

ampatzis (#21859)eretria.jpg dti21 oropos.(#21.jpg Eagle Halkoutsi (#18260).jpg TheLaz Eretria (#50002).jpg

ο ampatzis (#21859) eretria, και ο Pantak Dilesi, *δεν φτάνουν* στην Ναύπακτο. Προς την Αθήνα και ανάποδα, όλα οκ.

ο Eagle Halkoutsi (#18260) και ο TheLaz Eretria (#50002), *φτάνουν* στην Ναύπακτο. Προς την Αθήνα και ανάποδα, όλα οκ.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gas

Ενα traceroute κομβο στη Ναυπακτο προς Χαλκουτσι:
Νομιζω οτι μερικα traceroute απο διαφορα σημεια με προβληματα θα βοηθουσαν ωστε να βρεθει ο κομβος που ειναι υπευθυνος προκειμενου να διορθωθει το προβλημα αυτο.

----------


## senius

> Ενα traceroute κομβο στη Ναυπακτο προς Χαλκουτσι:
> Νομιζω οτι μερικα traceroute απο διαφορα σημεια με προβληματα θα βοηθουσαν ωστε να βρεθει ο κομβος που ειναι υπευθυνος προκειμενου να διορθωθει το προβλημα αυτο.


Καλησπερα και παλι.

ΛΟΥΜΠΑ Η ΦΑΒΑ

Παραθετω tracert απο τους κατωθι κομβους, προς την διαδρομη Ναυπακτος κομβος gas :

Οι κόμβοι TheLaz eretria (#50002) Rb1, Eagle Xalkoutsi (#18260) και ο dti21 oropos (#21) , φτάνουν άψογα στην διαδρομή Ναυπακτος κομβος gas. Παρολο που περνανε μεσω του ampatzis eretria (#21859, προς την Ναύπακτο.

dti21 oropos (#21) to naupakto.jpg Eagle Xalkoutsi (#18260) to naupakto.jpg TheLaz eretria (#50002) Rb1 master to naupakto.jpg



Οι κομβοι ampatzis eretria (#21859), Pantak Dilesi (#16879), και το 2ο ρουτερ του TheLaz eretria (#50002) ((οπου ρουταρει απο ips του ampatzis eretria (#21859) ), δεν φτανουν προς την Ναύπακτο.

ampatzis eretria (#21859) to naupaktos.jpg Pantak Dilesi (#16879) to naupakto .jpg

Σημερα 8-7-2018, ολοι αυτοι οι ανω κομβοι, στο BGP----> PEERS, αναφερουν περιπου *346* peers.

Ευχαριστω και παλι για τον χρόνο σας.
senius

----------


## gas

Ενα ακομη traceroute απο κομβο της Αθηνας προς το Μαρκοπουλο Ωρωπου:
Κωστα αν μπορεις ανεβασε απο Αθηνα προς περιοχη Ευβοιας θα εχουν περισοτερο ενδιαφερον

----------


## gas

Ολα τα προαναφερομενα προβληματα εχουν εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχουν παψει να υπαρχουν και η δρομολογηση τρεχει κανονικα χωρις εμποδια πλεον.
Δεν γνωριζω τι εγινε αλλα σιγουρα καποιος ασχοληθηκε και μπραβο του!!!

----------


## gas

> Ολα τα προαναφερομενα προβληματα εχουν εδω και μια εβδομαδα εχουν παψει να υπαρχουν και η δρομολογηση τρεχει κανονικα χωρις εμποδια πλεον.
> Δεν γνωριζω τι εγινε αλλα σιγουρα καποιος ασχοληθηκε και μπραβο του!!!


Δυστηχως εδω και λιγες μερες επανηλθαμε στα παλια γνωστα προβληματα οπως περιγραφονται στα προηγουμενα ποστ.

----------


## mikemtb

Τα βιντεάκια φταίνε που ανέβηκαν πριν 2 μέρες... :Xd 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Τα βιντεάκια φταίνε που ανέβηκαν πριν 2 μέρες... :Xd


Μιχάλη, έχεις πλάκα τελικά ......
Δεν μας είπες καμία ιδέα όμως για την επίλυση του προβλήματος.

Πάμε στο θέμα:



> Δυστηχως εδω και λιγες μερες επανηλθαμε στα παλια γνωστα προβληματα οπως περιγραφονται στα προηγουμενα ποστ.


Εδώ και 2 ημέρες μάλλον έχει επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης από μεριάς κόμβων Ερετριας, Χαλκούτσι, Ωρωπού, Δήλεσι, κλπ.
Τα routes σε αυτούς τους κόμβους επανήλθαν σε *552* plus, από *160-440* που έδειχνε πριν..!!!

----------


## gas

> Μιχάλη, έχεις πλάκα τελικά ......
> Δεν μας είπες καμία ιδέα όμως για την επίλυση του προβλήματος.
> 
> Πάμε στο θέμα:
> 
> 
> Εδώ και 2 ημέρες μάλλον έχει επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης από μεριάς κόμβων Ερετριας, Χαλκούτσι, Ωρωπού, Δήλεσι, κλπ.
> Τα routes σε αυτούς τους κόμβους επανήλθαν σε *552* plus, από *160-440* που έδειχνε πριν..!!!


Ολα ΟΚ !!! πραγματι

----------


## geioa

εγω απο 10.27.224.1 δεν μπορω να βγω σε κανεναν απο τους κομβους των περιοχών Ερετριας, Χαλκούτσι, Ωρωπού, Δήλεσι, κλπ.
για καποιο λογο η μιση Ατιτικη δεν βγαινει προς τα εκει!

----------


## akakios

Μεχρι που φτανεις δηλαδη? Τι δοκιμες εχεις κανει?

----------


## Nikiforos

> εγω απο 10.27.224.1 δεν μπορω να βγω σε κανεναν απο τους κομβους των περιοχών Ερετριας, Χαλκούτσι, Ωρωπού, Δήλεσι, κλπ.
> για καποιο λογο η μιση Ατιτικη δεν βγαινει προς τα εκει!


To ιδιο αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν εχει γινει και αλλες φορες ?

----------


## geioa

ναι πολλες φορες. μαλιστα επειδη το VPN που θελω να ειναι ανοιχτο προς αυτον τον κομβο, επειδη δεν βγαινει απο εμενα ζητησα απο αλλο κομβο να το βγαλει προς τα εκει.
τωρα μαλιστα για κακη μου τυχη εχει πεσει και ο κομβος εκει λογο πτώσης του ρευματος. δυστυχως θα πρεπει να παω απο εκει καποια στιγμη!

----------


## gas

Προσπαθω να kανω ping στην 10.73.113.1 και βγαινει αλλη ip στον πινακα. Ο κομβος ειναι απροσπελαστος αλλα τα λινκ του ρουταρουν κανονικα. Τι να συμβαινει αραγε;

Καταγραφή.PNG

----------


## senius

> Προσπαθω να kανω ping στην 10.73.113.1 και βγαινει αλλη ip στον πινακα. Ο κομβος ειναι απροσπελαστος αλλα τα λινκ του ρουταρουν κανονικα. Τι να συμβαινει αραγε;
> 
> Καταγραφή.PNG



Καλησπέρα στους ασυρμάτους αγαπητούς φιλους του AWMN.
Θεωρώ οτι αφού μείναμε λιγα μελη πλεον στο AWMN, μπορούμε να συννενοηθουμε καλύτερα. ΜΠΑ

Κυνηγάμε πλέον τον απέναντι, για να μας δώσει η να κρατήσει bb link.

Πέρα από αυτό, υπάρχουν φελλοί και αστροπελέκια με αρνητικές επιλογές ώρες ώρες, λόγο στο ότι νομίζουν ότι έχουν κουμπάκια μαγικά.... και νομίζουν ότι το παίζουν ρεμπέτες.

Πάμε στο θέμα μας τωρα:
Υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα με τον κόμβο cotton (#22940) και το subnet του.

Παραθέτω σχετικές φωτογραφίες με tracert, από τους σχετικούς κόμβους που έχει bb link ο cotton (#22940)

tracert from gfan2 to cotton.jpg tracert from giannis1 spata to cotton.jpg tracert to cotton from GJP 7593 PORTO RAFTI.jpg tracert to cotton from senius.jpg trasert from sweet to cotton.jpg

Δεν ανακοινώνεται πλέον το subnet του cotton (#22940)

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορούμε να φτάσουμε στο μπρίκι του 10.73.113.1.

Εδώ και ώρες , ο κόμβος εξαφανίστηκε από τα bgp. 

Ενώ ο κόμβος cotton (#22940) με 5 bb link , ρουταρει κανονικά, ..... αλλά σαν φάντασμα όμως....

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι σε αυτό το ...*τυχαίο* ... γεγονος, δεν μπήκε κάποιο μαγικό χεράκι να κάνει κατά λάθος κλικ κάπου , κι αυτό που συμβαίνει, να είναι τυχαίο στην κακή στιγμή, ..... και θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα του cotton (#22940) τις επόμενες ώρες .....

Αν ακολουθήσει ομως το πρόβλημα, είναι κρίμα να φτιάξουμε *@##souloumountroukoulou subnet* κρυφό, ώστε να ρουταρει την επόμενη στιγμή ο cotton (#22940) 

Και να μην παίρνει κανένας χαμπάρι.... ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ.....

Εμείς σίγουρα θα εξακολουθήσουμε να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας .... και ορθά προς όφελος όλων, στο νέο black AWMN.
Εσείς θα βγάλετε άκρη μετά σε αυτό?

Κρίμα.

Ευχαριστώ.
senius

----------


## GJP

> Καλησπέρα στους ασυρμάτους αγαπητούς φιλους του AWMN.
> Θεωρώ οτι αφού μείναμε λιγα μελη πλεον στο AWMN, μπορούμε να συννενοηθουμε καλύτερα. ΜΠΑ
> 
> Κυνηγάμε τον απέναντι, για να μας δωσει η να κρατήσει bb link.
> 
> Πέρα από αυτό, υπάρχουν φελλοί και αστροπελέκια με αρνητικές επιλογές ώρες ώρες, λόγο στο ότι νομίζουν ότι έχουν κουμπάκια μαγικά.... και νομίζουν ότι το παίζουν ρεμπέτες.
> 
> Πάμε στο θέμα μας:
> Υπάρχει σοβαρό θέμα με τον κόμβο cotton (#22940) και το subnet του.
> ...


ποιος ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑΣ μπορει να το εκανε αυτο

----------

